# Trying to make the Pokemon Black and white song full



## steve007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Any help I youtube the song to mp3  I got them but I am trying to cut and paste


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 20, 2011)

Whatever the hell it is you are trying to do, it is NOT CLEAR.

Try speaking in proper English, please? Perhaps then we can help you.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

You can use a software called Audacity to do that.

Anyway, you can't make a decent full song out of a TV sized one but whatever you feel like doing.


----------



## steve007 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok on youtube there is links 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPRhyQpvBU0 
Pokémon Black and White Opening Instrumental Original Full with out words 


Pokemon Black & White English Opening Theme song with words
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JotZdpV58KE&NR=1

Take them and combine them in to one full song its fun and you might make it a hit for the fans 

Try to help me out and paste it on youtube Cartoonetwork made it to short


----------



## monkat (Feb 20, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> You can use a software called Audacity to do that.
> 
> Anyway, you can't make a decent full song out of a TV sized one but whatever you feel like doing.



How...the hell....did you understand that first post?


----------



## steve007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I  done it its full now with help of a DJ and knows his mix it up and sounds like a full song


----------



## steve007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well I  done it its full now with help of a DJ and knows his mix it up and sounds like a full song


Sorry guys i had internet issue that time >_< dubble post


----------



## tajio (Feb 22, 2011)

steve007 said:
			
		

> Well I  done it its full now with help of a DJ and knows his mix it up and sounds like a full song
> 
> 
> Sorry guys i had _internet issue_ that time >_< *dubble post*



I'm sorry but you also have spelling issues.

By the way you cannot make a full song out of a 30 second video, unless you have the full accapella and instrumental of course.


----------



## steve007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pokémon Black and White Opening Instrumental Original Full with out words 
that I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hears my youtube video   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W75mA3zN1c


----------

